# Suche Gästepass!



## Haseo221 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe Diablo 1 und 2 nicht gespielt.Nach einigen Videos gefiel mir D3 sehr gut. 
Dennoch würde ich das Game gerne testen,bevor ich 60 Euro dafür ausgebe. 
Ich hoffe sehr auf eine PN,Ihr/Du würdet mir eine Freude machen (:


----------

